# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  WeWantAppleGreece

## Billgout

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώκαλοί μου άνθρωποι. Είναι μια προσπάθεια να αντιληφθούν στην Apple την απαράδεκτη "υποστήριξη" που (δεν) υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.
Υπάρχει και online petiton για όποιον θέλει να συνπογράψει την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας και να βοηθήσει έτσι στη προσπάθεια που γίνεται.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώκαλοί μου άνθρωποι. Είναι μια προσπάθεια να αντιληφθούν στην Apple την απαράδεκτη "υποστήριξη" που (δεν) υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.
> Υπάρχει και online petiton για όποιον θέλει να συνπογράψει την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας και να βοηθήσει έτσι στη προσπάθεια που γίνεται.


Υπέγραψα, είναι όντως δραματική η κατάσταση. 
Θυμάμαι και ένα γεγονός στα G4, οι εν λόγω εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα πουλάγανε μνήμες SDRAM στα 133MHz, για τα G4 σε τιμές τριπλάσιες και βάλε, από τις τρέχουσες τιμές σε γνωστά μαγαζιά πληροφορικής, ποντάροντας στην άγνοια των εταιρειών που νόμιζαν ότι άλλες μνήμες πέρνανε τα Mac και άλλες τα pc. Το ίδιο με τους δίσκους, το ίδιο με τις οθόνες κλπ. Όπου μπορείτε κράχτε τους!!!  ::

----------


## kakis

Έχει ξαναγίνει θέμα

Internet:http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....ighlight=apple

Wirelesshttp://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=apple

----------


## Billgout

Ναι όντως.
Ας είναι καλά το συστηματάκι εδώ που βγάζει οοοοοόλα τα μη αναγνωσμένα. Χρόοοονιο πρόβλημα

----------

